# Feral Cat/Kittens



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

I have had a feral cat and her kittens come to my house on certain days like Thursday Night and Friday Night. They seem to only come on those days is this some kind of route for them? Also does the male keep an eye on the kittens also? cause I noticed a while back that 2 of the parents were around and I wasnt sure which is the mother or father. Or could one of them just be a different cat hanging around with them?


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

The males are actually interested in the momma and will harm they kittens, kill them so the momma loses the milk together with the babies and be ready to start mating again. I hope that is just another cat - female cat, because males are not protective towards the kittens.
Besides the kittens being in danger, if you cannot rescue them by the time they are 10 weeks old they will be very hard to tame after that age. If you can estimate how old they are - 6 weeks is ideal, because they are weened by then and they are not difficult to tame. I dislike doing it and it is a lot of responsability, especially if you do it earlier than that ge, when they are bottlefeeders, but if rescuers don't take that chance the kittens will grow up to add up to the feral population.
As for the days they come - if you provide food for them you might not be the only one to do so. The other person is probably feeding them the days you don't see them.
How old do you think the kittens might be?


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

If the kittens are out and about they are at least 4 to 5 weeks old. Their mother will be trying to wean them starting at 4 weeks of age. 

The 2 little ones in my siggy Bear and Sissy are bottle feeders. They are 5 weeks now and They where brought to me 3 weeks ago. Seems like only yesterday. 

Anyway bottlefeeding kittens is a whole lot of work. Take it from me.


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

I am pretty sure that they are about 3 months old now I have seen them on and off and tried to socialize with them but i was only able to socialize with one but he/she left with it family when they appeared a few weeks ago. Now I am starting to wonder if more kittens are on their way because I havent one of the adult cats in a while. Hopefully if she does have more kittens I am able to catch them.


----------

